# Pourover/drip advice



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I'd like to have a go at making filtered coffee so looking for some advice and people's opinion on what the best method is?

I currently just drink espresso at home and use the Aeropress when traveling. I get a decent cup from the Aeropress but not great.

My preference is light roasted fruity coffee. Should I start with aV60, Melitta, Chemex or any other method?

I don't have a gooseneck kettle so I'll either be using a normal kettle or the Osmio. I have grinders and scales.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

How much coffee are you intending to make at a time?


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

the_partisan said:


> How much coffee are you intending to make at a time?


 Just for me but I was thinking 500ml so I can make 2 cups at once


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Avoid V60 & Chemex if using a regular kettle.

Can you get the spout of the Osmio over the middle of a brew cone? Say, 2" to 2.5" from the edge? If not, I'd say stick with regular kettle & get a Melitta 102 with one hole, or a Wilfa pourover cone.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Nopapercup said:


> Just for me but I was thinking 500ml so I can make 2 cups at once


 Make 2 cups consecutively if you are mostly making 1 cup.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

MWJB said:


> Avoid V60 & Chemex if using a regular kettle.
> 
> Can you get the spout of the Osmio over the middle of a brew cone? Say, 2" to 2.5" from the edge? If not, I'd say stick with regular kettle & get a Melitta 102 with one hole, or a Wilfa pourover cone.


 I have a tea kettle so I can fill it from the Osmio and then pour


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Nopapercup said:


> I have a tea kettle so I can fill it from the Osmio and then pour


 Sorry, never heard of a tea kettle before? Can it do a small minimum boil?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Clever Dripper makes great coffee very easily. I often use it first thing when I am not quite functioning at full tilt.

Perhaps doesn't quite have the theatre of a V60 and it offers a bit more of a 'bold' style in the cup but no need to worry about goose neck kettles or anything.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Clever Dripper makes great coffee very easily. I often use it first thing when I am not quite functioning at full tilt.
> 
> Perhaps doesn't quite have the theatre of a V60 and it offers a bit more of a 'bold' style in the cup but no need to worry about goose neck kettles or anything.


 Difficult to get higher, pourover extractions with the Clever, it tends to under-extract/make simple tasting brews, unless you really push the brew time & risk cold coffee. It's more like the Aeropress with no plunge. More difficult to troubleshoot too, as the brew time takes as long as you decide (rather than gravity vs grind). Clean & quick clean up though.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

MWJB said:


> Sorry, never heard of a tea kettle before? Can it do a small minimum boil?


 Ha sorry meant tea pot that I sometimes use for leaf or herbal tea


----------



## potter985 (May 3, 2020)

Nopapercup said:


> I'd like to have a go at making filtered coffee so looking for some advice and people's opinion on what the best method is?
> I currently just drink espresso at home and use the Aeropress when traveling. I get a decent cup from the Aeropress but not great.
> My preference is light roasted fruity coffee. Should I start with aV60, Melitta, Chemex or any other method?
> I don't have a gooseneck kettle so I'll either be using a normal kettle or the Osmio. I have grinders and scales.


Here you are some help from J. Hoffmann with a regular kettle. I use this one too!






Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

> 9 minutes ago, potter985 said:
> 
> Here you are some help from J. Hoffmann with a regular kettle. I use this one too!


 I'm on Amazon looking to get the Melitta 102 and glass jug. Which filters should I go for?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Nopapercup said:


> I'm on Amazon looking to get the Melitta 102 and glass jug. Which filters should I go for?


 I'm using the Rombouts white papers from the supermarket, Filtropa will be fine too, any white #2 papers will work OK.

Grind finer side of drip, bloom for 90s with 1.5-2x weight of grounds, then all in with the kettle pot quickly/repeatably. Don't aim for long, drawn out pours with a less precise pouring vessel.

I either go around moka grind & literally dump all the (preweighed brew water in 5-10s), or if I can get a reasonable stream, water in within 30-40s after bloom at a more typical V60 grind..


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I do think V60 can give some of the more clean and crisp cups compared to other brewers when making larger brews, something to do with the faster flow rate I think, but it would require you to get a gooseneck kettle (which may be had pretty cheaply nowadays). Melitta/Kalita Wave are more self regulating and would require quite a somewhat coarser grind than V60 in general when making larger brews. When doing one-cup brews(200-250g) there isn't really much difference between the brewers though.


----------



## jazzersi (Apr 17, 2020)

MWJB said:


> Avoid V60 & Chemex if using a regular kettle.


 Sorry to barge in but can you expand on this? I am currently using a V60 with a regular kettle - I am getting OK results but often end up with a fair bit of coffee stuck to sides and not as much flavour as I'd like. Is my kettle causing this, and if so how? Thank you!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jazzersi said:


> Sorry to barge in but can you expand on this? I am currently using a V60 with a regular kettle - I am getting OK results but often end up with a fair bit of coffee stuck to sides and not as much flavour as I'd like. Is my kettle causing this, and if so how? Thank you!


 Well, you have a regular kettle & you have bought a V60...so you have to use those, unless you later buy a gooseneck (recommended).

If someone was to ask which brewer to buy, without using a gooseneck, I'd suggest a brewer with a higher degree of self regulation (like 1 small drain hole). So you can use the dose & brewer design to regulate the brew with a less precise pour. You can, of course, still use a regular kettle but I think you'll struggle to get as clean brews.

Grinds sticking to the walls is likely too little bloom time for your grind size. If you're going to brew with the regular kettle I'd bloom a bit longer and/or grind finer.


----------



## jazzersi (Apr 17, 2020)

MWJB said:


> Well, you have a regular kettle & you have bought a V60...so you have to use those, unless you later buy a gooseneck (recommended).
> 
> If someone was to ask which brewer to buy, without using a gooseneck, I'd suggest a brewer with a higher degree of self regulation (like 1 small drain hole). So you can use the dose & brewer design to regulate the brew with a less precise pour. You can, of course, still use a regular kettle but I think you'll struggle to get as clean brews.
> 
> Grinds sticking to the walls is likely too little bloom time for your grind size. If you're going to brew with the regular kettle I'd bloom a bit longer and/or grind finer.


 I meant why is not having a gooseneck a detriment specific to the v60? Because the water runs through faster so it's easier to he underextracted?

Thanks, yeah I always find it challenging to get all the coffee wet in the bloom. I also have an aeropress which I'm preferring for filter atm, perhaps because of kettle limitations ☺


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jazzersi said:


> I meant why is not having a gooseneck a detriment specific to the v60? Because the water runs through faster so it's easier to he underextracted?


 The water shouldn't be running through it faster in terms of overall brew time (flow can be quicker after a long bloom, but brew times should even out overall, e.g. 30s bloom & ~3:00 brew time with a gooseneck & 90s bloom & ~3:00 brew time with regular kettle), it shouldn't be under-extracting either.

I tried this in another thread the other day & got a completely normal/expected extraction.

The pour with a regular kettle is more aggressive/splotty, so if you try & drag out the pour, your cup ill be siltier & less clean.


----------



## jazzersi (Apr 17, 2020)

MWJB said:


> The water shouldn't be running through it faster in terms of overall brew time (flow can be quicker after a long bloom, but brew times should even out overall, e.g. 30s bloom & ~3:00 brew time with a gooseneck & 90s bloom & ~3:00 brew time with regular kettle), it shouldn't be under-extracting either.
> 
> I tried this in another thread the other day & got a completely normal/expected extraction.
> 
> The pour with a regular kettle is more aggressive/splotty, so if you try & drag out the pour, your cup ill be siltier & less clean.


 Got you, so the regular kettle disturbs the coffee too much. Why is that less of an issue on other brewers?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jazzersi said:


> Got you, so the regular kettle disturbs the coffee too much. Why is that less of an issue on other brewers?


 Because they have a more restricted drain hole, you can bloom & add the brew water much faster, reducing the agitation time.

There were no gooseneck pouring kettles when the Melitta was invented.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

MWJB said:


> I'm using the Rombouts white papers from the supermarket, Filtropa will be fine too, any white #2 papers will work OK.
> 
> Grind finer side of drip, bloom for 90s with 1.5-2x weight of grounds, then all in with the kettle pot quickly/repeatably. Don't aim for long, drawn out pours with a less precise pouring vessel.
> 
> I either go around moka grind & literally dump all the (preweighed brew water in 5-10s), or if I can get a reasonable stream, water in within 30-40s after bloom at a more typical V60 grind..


 Thanks for all the help. Rabbit hole entered


----------



## DanB (Aug 28, 2018)

I've just bought a chemistry set style clamp stand for my brewing. I've been enjoying playing around with different drippers and in anticipation of an Origami one which looks like it would be most stable and also attractive on a stand, I have been trying out my v60 on the stand. I've come across an issue I had foolishly overlooked. 
I usually rest the v60 on the server and tare the scales. Easy to weigh in the pulsed pours, easy to know when I'm done and to wait for a dry bed.

With the stand I only know what is in the server. Cannot weigh the pulsed pours and I have to switch to ending the brew when the target output is reached rather than when I've put in enough water. I don't like to weigh in to the kettle because I tend to use a little hot water to pre warm my cups. 
Any advice on how to adapt my style to this or have I forked down a poorly considered path?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

DanB said:


> I've just bought a chemistry set style clamp stand for my brewing. I've been enjoying playing around with different drippers and in anticipation of an Origami one which looks like it would be most stable and also attractive on a stand, I have been trying out my v60 on the stand. I've come across an issue I had foolishly overlooked.
> I usually rest the v60 on the server and tare the scales. Easy to weigh in the pulsed pours, easy to know when I'm done and to wait for a dry bed.
> 
> With the stand I only know what is in the server. Cannot weigh the pulsed pours and I have to switch to ending the brew when the target output is reached rather than when I've put in enough water. I don't like to weigh in to the kettle because I tend to use a little hot water to pre warm my cups.
> ...


 The consistency of pours dictates your brew consistency. Ending the brew at the same beverage weight, with varied pours, just leads to all your beverages weighing the same but with the higher likeleyhood of less consistent extractions, because the water you poured can't be tracked.

Get some bigger scales that go under the chemistry stand, they don't need to be super hi-res, 1g would be nice and can be found up to 5kg+ max weight (have to take the weight of the stand, cone, server, coffee, water & your current scales). Still keep the other scales under the server too, to measure bev. mass (I do this all the time at home & this is the best way to do it anyway).


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

MWJB said:


> The consistency of pours dictates your brew consistency. Ending the brew at the same beverage weight, with varied pours, just leads to all your beverages weighing the same but with the higher likeleyhood of less consistent extractions, because the water you poured can't be tracked.
> 
> Get some bigger scales that go under the chemistry stand, they don't need to be super hi-res, 1g would be nice and can be found up to 5kg+ max weight (have to take the weight of the stand, cone, server, coffee, water & your current scales). Still keep the other scales under the server too, to measure bev. mass (I do this all the time at home & this is the best way to do it anyway).


 Sorry to butt in but what is your favourite v60 recipe?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Joe shorrock said:


> Sorry to butt in but what is your favourite v60 recipe?


 I have 2 that I flit between depending on time at hand & whether the first can give normal extractions without off-putting silt. V60 01 brewer.:

1, Bloom 20s with a quick stir/wiggle with a stirrer, then ~33g every 20s. 65-70g/L. Actual water weight depends on how big your cup is. Most often for me it's 20g bloom, 30g every 20s up to 200g total for a 7oz cup/~172g final drink. For a bigger cup it could be 223g total, or 233g total, just changing the bloom size & keeping to 33g per pour because that gives a repeating pattern that's easy to memorise (e.g. 23, 56, 90, 123, 156, 190, 223). Grind setting will produce around 11-15% passing through a 400 Kruve, or I was recently at 57.5 on my Niche. Average 2:45 time to dry bed +/-18s. I have pour regimes worked out for my other drip cones at this grind, so if I'm low on papers & need to chop & change brewers, I stick with this.

2. 20g poured every 20s up to a total of 200g (13g dose) or 220g (13.5 to 14g dose). Coarser grind, 87 on Niche for 220g brews. No stirring, swirling, or touching of the grinds in the brewer, the coarser grind allows adequate wetting & extraction. 3:40 average time to dry bed +/-10s.

In both cases early pours are spirals, as liquid develops above the bed, move to the centre for remainder of that pour (if there is significant liquid above the bed when you start the pour, pour the whole pulse straight down the middle) . Water must drop straight down from kettle spout, don't blast the grinds around with a hose-like arcing pour. Each pour takes about 10s. Leave the brewer to drain for about 30s after dry bed.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

MWJB said:


> I have 2 that I flit between depending on time at hand & whether the first can give normal extractions without off-putting silt. V60 01 brewer.:
> 
> 1, Bloom 20s with a quick stir/wiggle with a stirrer, then ~33g every 20s. 65-70g/L. Actual water weight depends on how big your cup is. Most often for me it's 20g bloom, 30g every 20s up to 200g total for a 7oz cup/~172g final drink. For a bigger cup it could be 223g total, or 233g total, just changing the bloom size & keeping to 33g per pour because that gives a repeating pattern that's easy to memorise (e.g. 23, 56, 90, 123, 156, 190, 223). Grind setting will produce around 11-15% passing through a 400 Kruve, or I was recently at 57.5 on my Niche. Average 2:45 time to dry bed +/-18s. I have pour regimes worked out for my other drip cones at this grind, so if I'm low on papers & need to chop & change brewers, I stick with this.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for your informative reply! I will try them when the niche comes in few weeks! They say your the man to ask about filter 😎


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

He is.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I've had the Melitta a few days and unsurprisingly the results aren't great. I've tried Scott Rao's and James Hofmans methods. I don't have a gooseneck but I'm pouring fairly slow and consistent with the kettle I have. Current recipe is 22g for 360ml.

Any suggestions on what I should be trying? I haven't got the grind setting right so anyone with a Niche have a rough grind size recommendation? Currently I've gone one full turn and started at +20 then +15,+10 and +5. All taste a bit rubbish.


----------



## potter985 (May 3, 2020)

What do you think about this regime? Seems easy for a newbie like me


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Goose necks can be had super cheap now, i have a melita stove top which i really rate. Was cheap too off amazon

Even cheaper ones on the bay

Ive been going through a couple of brews one is the hoffman ultimate, then i have one from jony and one from mwjb

All seem to be around 16:1 ratio

You will get there.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

My one is actually of MWJB its my goto one. I really do need to change but it works.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

MWJB said:


> I have 2 that I flit between depending on time at hand & whether the first can give normal extractions without off-putting silt. V60 01 brewer.:
> 
> 1, Bloom 20s with a quick stir/wiggle with a stirrer, then ~33g every 20s. 65-70g/L. Actual water weight depends on how big your cup is. Most often for me it's 20g bloom, 30g every 20s up to 200g total for a 7oz cup/~172g final drink. For a bigger cup it could be 223g total, or 233g total, just changing the bloom size & keeping to 33g per pour because that gives a repeating pattern that's easy to memorise (e.g. 23, 56, 90, 123, 156, 190, 223). Grind setting will produce around 11-15% passing through a 400 Kruve, or I was recently at 57.5 on my Niche. Average 2:45 time to dry bed +/-18s. I have pour regimes worked out for my other drip cones at this grind, so if I'm low on papers & need to chop & change brewers, I stick with this.
> 
> ...


 On the first recipe how many grams do you start with? 😁


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Joe shorrock said:


> On the first recipe how many grams do you start with? 😁


 Depends how big a cup you want to make & how concentrated the coffee.

So let's say I'm going to brew at 1:15 and I want about 200g in the cup, you lose just over 2g of water per g of dose. The cup ratio might then be 1:12.8...

200/12.8= 15.6g of coffee dose.

15.6*15 = 234g of water poured.

Or, long story short: 15.5g to 233g if you want to simplify. Increasing/decreasing the dose by up to half a gram will mostly affect the concentration, so fine tune like that.

I mostly brew into 7oz cups (200g in the cup will lead to spillages), so I personally brew with 13.3g:200g.

Remember, ratio primarily sets the range of concentration, it doesn't dictate a certain flavour balance. It might relate to a range of preference if you find some cups are too weak to enjoy.


----------

